# MY GSD finally came off of 3 year probation



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Well my now 8 year old GSD Cutter got put on 3 years of probation by L.A. County Animal Control. As you can see in the picture below my front yard is completely gated so he runs around guarding his territory. My 104 lb. boy is Schutzhund trained. Well when he was in his prime at 5 years old my wife was in the front yard when a neighbor started to talk to her from the other side of the fence, I don’t know if he was high or drunk but he started to curse very loudly. Me being born and raised in the Bronx I went outside to confront him, he called me out so I did, I walked out the gate went up to him and he started to throw punches at me, so I threw a few back. In my haste to get at him I forgot to close the gate and before I knew it Cutter ended the fight with a forearm take down.



I call the cops, he calls the cops, the cops come and we tell our stories. The guy was bit but not mauled as my dog was trained to do. Well now comes the fun part animal control shows up to investigate the incident, 2 of them now I tell them my story, show him Cutter’s Sch. papers and explain to them the guy was attacking me and Cutter did what he is trained to do. They told me he was out on a public street unleashed so I have some liability. They then had me bring Cutter leashed off his territory to check out his temperament which was very calm. After some discussion they decided not to take any action but put him on 3 years probation, if he attacked anyone else he would be take away and destroyed. So I have been very careful to make sure he did not get out again.






.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

SoCal Rebell said:


> Well my now 8 year old GSD Cutter got put on 3 years of probation by L.A. County Animal Control. As you can see in the picture below my front yard is completely gated so he runs around guarding his territory. My 104 lb. boy is Schutzhund trained. Well when he was in his prime at 5 years old my wife was in the front yard when a neighbor started to talk to her from the other side of the fence, I don’t know if he was high or drunk but he started to curse very loudly. Me being born and raised in the Bronx I went outside to confront him, he called me out so I did, I walked out the gate went up to him and he started to throw punches at me, so I threw a few back. In my haste to get at him I forgot to close the gate and before I knew it Cutter ended the fight with a forearm take down.
> 
> 
> 
> I call the cops, he calls the cops, the cops come and we tell our stories. The guy was bit but not mauled as my dog was trained to do. Well now comes the fun part animal control shows up to investigate the incident, 2 of them now I tell them my story, show him Cutter’s Sch. papers and explain to them the guy was attacking me and Cutter did what he is trained to do. They told me he was out on a public street unleashed so I have some liability. They then had me bring Cutter leashed off his territory to check out his temperament which was very calm. After some discussion they decided not to take any action but put him on 3 years probation, if he attacked anyone else he would be take away and destroyed. So I have been very careful to make sure he did not get out again.


Thank goodness for Cutter! I agree he was unleashed and in "public" but thankful he was there to end the fight before the crazy guy took it to the extreme (weapons, later retaliation, etc.) 
I hate you guys had to deal with that but congrats on making it through with no other incidents further proving your dog is not a threat to others...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like a great dog there.  Glad his probation is over and you both can enjoy his retirement years!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

What do you mean taken an _destroyed_? Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Dog, glad his probation is over


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> What do you mean taken an _destroyed_? Doesn't sound good.


That's the term I've always heard for being euthanized.

To the OP - Congrats on the new freedom off probation. He is very handsome.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't mean to laugh, but lol. Probation? Annoying. How would it be any different if you shot the guy in SD? I guess though, this was the best possible outcome.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Mr. D said:


> I don't mean to laugh, but lol. Probation? Annoying. How would it be any different if you shot the guy in SD? I guess though, this was the best possible outcome.


 I had a similar experience once and the guy yelled "I'll shoot your ass" and reached for his waist line....it got quiet real fast when I was the only one to produce a gun. (I was in my door way and he was on the street)

IMO this was the best out come though given that the OP stepped out when called out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I lived such a sheltered life. In forty some years, I have never had to trade punches with anyone. 

If someone was cursing and drunk in my yard and wouldn't leave, I would probably go inside and call the sherriff. And, if I came back outside, I would have the dog on lead, so that if the guy came within my gate, there would be no question that the dog was there for a reason. 

I think you were fortunate in these days that you didn't have to go to court and fight for your dog. And that your HO insurance didn't drop you like a hot potato.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Apr 27, 2013)

I am glad to know that your dog is ok. LAPD is well known for shooting dogs (and people for that matter). I personally avoid them.


----------



## NM Shepherd (Oct 18, 2013)

Your dog looks like a beast, that is a majestic picture of him.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad to hear its over, good job Cutter!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am happy your dog prevented you from becoming seriously hurt. Happy he is well trained and really happy nothing more than probation came of it.
I too tend to deal with threatening situations head on....usually with my hubby behind me for encouragement......will always make sure my gate is closed.first!! Lol


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

GSDLover2000 said:


> What do you mean taken an _destroyed_? Doesn't sound good.


Yeah I think that is a term animal control uses to intimidate owners, sounds much harsher the euthanize.



VTGirlT said:


> Sounds like a great dog there.  Glad his probation is over and you both can enjoy his retirement years!


Yeah he is in the final 1/3 of his life my last 2 GSD passed at around 12, but Cutter (Caleb Vom Adelhertz) has great genes and is still active and alert. I hoping for a couple of extra years out of him 



Saphire said:


> will always make sure my gate is closed.first!! Lol


LOL I put a spring on my gate to make sure it doesn't happen again.


.


----------



## halo4me (Jul 16, 2012)

My Austin is 7yrs old. He is good man^_^ I feel protect all the time when we go out. They're really smart! That was lovely picture you put up^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, he didn't even get any time off for good behavior? That stinks.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

You should not have told them he was trained also remember sch is just a sport so what your dog did was just naturally protect you

you should have just said the man went aftery our wife all aggressive then picked a fight with you and your dog stopped him 

Never say things like you trained your dog like that JMHO I saw 2 friends get in a fight and the one dog grabbed one friend in the butt lol but no charges were pressed



Did your dog warn him when he got loud with your wife and start cursing? did your dog get pissed? He looks like a monster lol


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

pets4life said:


> You should not have told them he was trained also remember sch is just a sport so what your dog did was just naturally protect you
> 
> you should have just said the man went aftery our wife all aggressive then picked a fight with you and your dog stopped him
> 
> Never say things like you trained your dog like that JMHO I saw 2 friends get in a fight and the one dog grabbed one friend in the butt lol but no charges were pressed


I think if he didn't tell them, it would be more of a cause to take the dog. Animal control LIKES well trained dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I remember your story! Good update too, glad you can put it behind you.  Just be super careful with that beautiful boy!

BTW- While maybe it wasn't the best thing to do, go out the gate to confront drunk belligerent guy...I take it drunk belligerent guy was wearing a bite sleeve else your showline SchH dog would have never protect/bite...right...?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you! Sounds like you worked hard to keep from having another "incident."


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> BTW- While maybe it wasn't the best thing to do, go out the gate to confront drunk belligerent guy...I take it drunk belligerent guy was wearing a bite sleeve else your showline SchH dog would have never protect/bite...right...?


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Good job keeping each other safe.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG, why does the dog always get the short end of the stick? He was trained to do what he did. Didn't the "patrol guys" realize that Cutter could have torn that idiot to shreds? Sounds like it's what he deserved anyway.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

You have an Awesome Dog! And I bet that neighbor doesn't come around any more LOL!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you and Cutter made it through the 3 years.


----------



## vinz (Aug 29, 2013)

what a beauty ...i love the tail


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad it worked out. 

If the guy was on the other side of the gate I would have just stayed put and if he came in or over and then got bit you wouldn't likely of had a problem has they would have been trespassing on private property. I think it was good he was put on probation if he bit someone off lead and out in the street. I think you got off lucky that he wasn't put down for that. 

That said, I see both sides and it is good he protected you, but still. If he was trained would he not have waited to bite on your command?


----------



## Marthar5 (Oct 24, 2013)

He's a fine looking GS, I have two puppy's 4 month's, training them to sit and stay at the gate and not wonder out without a leash, so far so good, just don't trust other people as I'm fully aware they will be very large dogs soon and am trying to safe guard them against nasty neighbours at all times. There's no doubt the guy deserved what he got, it's a pity self defence wasn't a law that could have covered him being outside the gate, when that law works for human, never mind he doesn't hold grudges and so shouldn't we. I read they live in the moment and not in the past, so thank goodness for that..


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

What a pretty boy, congrats ..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I so agree with Mathar5 in that it's surprising he wasn't considered part of your self defense. It's not like he bit the guy who was just standing there talking normally, but saw his owner getting attacked and defended him. Grats on him being off of probation.


----------

